# News: Fruita's Horsethief Drop-In Now Paved



## Bikeabout (Nov 27, 2007)

For years the notorious Horsethief Drop-In has intimidated mountain bike riders visiting the popular trails near Fruita, Colorado. But no more, thanks to the foresight of government agencies, trail advocacy groups, and lots of riders with little skill and no vision. The "Drop In" was originally dynamited into the sandstone cliff to allow livestock access from the upper mesa to the lower "bench". But since becoming part of the popular Horsethief Bench mountain bike trail, the Drop-In had become steep, rutted, and boulder-strewn and had frightened many riders.

To get to the smoother trails below, most cyclists found themselves walking their bikes down the rugged section. Prior to the recent improvements, one cyclist in tight, sweaty lycra said "Ride it? I can barely walk it!" He then picked up his bike, stepped forward and bashed his shin on a rock. Most riders welcome the change to smooth pavement. "I'd heard of this section of trail before I ever made it out here. I'm thrilled to see that it's not nearly as tough as I'd thought." said area rider Cynthia, who has been mountain biking for over three weeks.

Local Bureau of Land Management (BLM) official Mr. Rogers said, "We're proud of the changes we're making to area trails. There's almost nothing we won't do to make these trails slower, safer, and less interesting, especially for experienced riders. The population of the US is getting older and, let's face it, fatter every year. This kind of change just makes sense for the largest body, er excuse me, biggest proportion of potential trail riders."

Rogers continued, "The Horsethief Bench trail can see hundreds of riders on a busy weekend. I don't see why that couldn't be thousands. With a ticket booth, proper guardrails, slow zones, a medical staff, and traffic signals, there's practically no limit to the number of riders we can cram into a safe, yet thrilling, mountain bike experience. At $5, $10, or even $15 a pop, I might add."

The International Mountain Biking Association (IMBA) applauded the changes. "That trail was too steep, eroded, and rocky to be sustainable. It exceeded the 10% average grade rule, didn't have any grade reversals, and had gotten wide enough to drive a herd of cattle down." said an IMBA spokesperson. "We welcome the changes. Besides, now we can drive our Subaru Trail Crew station wagons on it."

The local BLM and a contingency of riders who aren't very good at the sport have been been working diligently for years to remove annoying rocks, trees, fast turns, steep sections and other trail features in order to smooth area trails into a new level of rideability. A level that, frankly, isn't very difficult. "We gave you one Freeride trail. Now leave us alone."

A faint cry of protest over the trail changes came from a small group of local riders and frequent visitors, some of whom are deeply involved in the bicycle industry as professional mountain bike racers, long-time enthusiasts, talented young athletes, or product designers who are helping produce equipment that could expand the envelope of what is possible on a mountain bike -- a group that could help define the future of the sport. Many of the protesting riders claim that they were able to ride the Drop-In before the recent changes. Or enjoyed the challenge of attempting it and were hoping that someday they'd be able to ride the section successfully.

"Why do those in charge of the trails -- or those who act like they're in charge -- think that making a trail smoother and easier is a benefit to the sport of mountain biking?" asked a local rider who is races at the top level of the sport. "Many of us cut our teeth on the trail features that are now being dumbed down or obliterated by the powers that be. Or even just by guys or gals who are too are too ignorant to realize that, for many people, tough sections live at the heart of mountain biking -- and that with some practice they might very well begin riding and enjoying most of those features, too."

The BLM responded: "Those hard core riders who are whimpering about us making the trails easier can just go out in the desert where no one can find them and make their own damn trails." said another BLM employee, who asked not to be identified. "Of course, if we _do_ find them, we'll shut them down and issue citations. We can't have trails running across land that might be opened up for oil and gas exploration in the near future."

Though the Drop-In is now paved, it is still an uncomfortably steep climb for many riders. Officials hope to have funding to complete next summer's project: an escalator to bring riders back up to the top of the mesa.








Steep, rutted, and strewn with boulders, the original trail was un-rideable by anyone who matters.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Damn bikeabout, I feel your loss.

What is wrong with people having to walk sections of trail they don't have the skill to ride?

Edit: OK so the pic is photoshopped and most of those quotes seem hard to believe, is this post a climpse into what some are pushing for or is it for real?


----------



## CraigCreekRider (Apr 12, 2007)

Too Funny, especially the part about being able to drive the IMBA Subaru wagon in.


----------



## smithcreek (Nov 27, 2012)

Nice! Is your day gig at The Onion?


----------



## H0WL (Jan 17, 2007)

Dude, that is so 1 April.


----------



## 2ridealot (Jun 15, 2004)

*too funny!*

Escalator :lol:


----------



## BeanMan (Jul 6, 2006)

During the BLM comment period I wrote a letter in favor of option C, the chairlift. Dang it, I never get my way.


----------



## rockerc (Nov 22, 2010)

So very, very sad, I would probably slit my wrists if it wasn't so funny! I am watching similar things happening where I live, little by little, stuff gets dumbed down until all character is sucked out, and there's just freeways thru the hills. To me, the phrase 'flow trail' is often a euphemism for a trail that is dumbed down to the lowest common denominator of rider. They take away all the sweet challenges of achieving some little goal each time you really give it your all... The day that MTBing becomes little more than a test of brute strength and stamina, recorded by Strava for all to see, is the day I go find another pursuit that will tickle my fancy. I enjoy stuff that will demand much finesse and skill, with a healthy dose of danger sprinkled on top!


----------



## BigRingGrinder (Jan 9, 2013)

The real pic looks like a very fun section. Hope top pic is photo shopped and has not actually been paved, that would be a shame.

Funny post either way, well done.


----------



## Flyin_W (Jun 17, 2007)

Bikeabout said:


> The International Mountain Biking Association (IMBA) applauded the changes. "That trail was too steep, eroded, and rocky to be sustainable. It exceeded the 10% average grade rule, didn't have any grade reversals, and had gotten wide enough to drive a herd of cattle down." said an IMBA spokesperson. "We welcome the changes. Besides, now we can drive our Subaru Trail Crew station wagons on it."


Great post! 
Found ^ this part especially fun, yet at the same time scary-true.
+1 for you


----------



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I was worried for a brief second. Very good...very good.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

lulz!


----------



## evasive (Feb 18, 2005)

Well done. Much better than the Onion has been for most of the last decade (although they're showing improvement).


----------



## Huskywolf (Feb 8, 2012)

Good thing, only a person on a downhill bike with a redbull sponsorship could clear that. /SARCASM


----------



## TuCsaT (Apr 5, 2008)

*MTBR Onion?*

Nicely written


----------



## poppa#1 (Jun 28, 2006)

Awesome, some guy's in Bend can ride it with their wives now! Who will maintain it? Well done PS man(photoshop).


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

In similar news, I saw a Starbucks semi backing it's way up to the Widowmaker via Tampon Trails #6, 13, 18, and 27. Looked like they were setting up a tasting station in front of The Fang.


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

rockerc said:


> So very, very sad, I would probably slit my wrists if it wasn't so funny! I am watching similar things happening where I live, little by little, stuff gets dumbed down until all character is sucked out, and there's just freeways thru the hills.


Same here which is why I initially bought it, but then when I read the quotes and had a good look at the shadows in the pic I realised it was a joke. The shadows always give it away, just as Neil A.


----------



## Bone Saw (Oct 3, 2012)

It sounds like they're only paving part of the trail. What's up with that. We need the whole trail paved.


----------



## fatoldaggie (Sep 25, 2012)

man that looks like some sweet asphalt... would love to take my road bike up and down that a few times.


----------



## rippling over canyons (Jun 11, 2004)

Porcupine Rim'd.


----------



## Jumpcaser (Apr 7, 2012)

Perfect timing trail workers to get it in for the Fruit a fat tire fest is this weekend! Hope there's a beer tent at the top for a mid-ride refreshing beverage.


----------



## SlowPokePete (Mar 27, 2006)

Wow...and we complain around here about people dumbing down the trails.

Looks like Mary owns a paving company!

SPP


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Gotta go to Fruita before this is real 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Really well done!


----------



## jeffw-13 (Apr 30, 2008)

At first I was like :eekster: :madmax:

Then I was all :???: :skep: 

Then I went :lol:


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh yeah man, the Loma trails have been paved over, you can drive a wheelchair on them, totally sanitized.

I'm so techier than thou that 10 foot drops into total gnar chunder followed by a 20' tall skinny gets me ready for the real core riding brah. :cornut:


----------



## superflygetz91 (Nov 28, 2015)

Haha! Escalator! This is totally Photoshopped. I was there in October of 2015 (2 years after it was posted) and it wasn't paved. It looked just like the second picture.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

superflygetz91 said:


> Haha! Escalator! This is totally Photoshopped. I was there in October of 2015 (2 years after it was posted) and it wasn't paved. It looked just like the second picture.


Nice detective work.


----------



## rlbruski (Oct 21, 2012)

At least now everybody will be able to get a "Participation Trophy"!!


----------



## dir-T (Jan 20, 2004)

superflygetz91 said:


> Haha! Escalator! This is totally Photoshopped. I was there in October of 2015 (2 years after it was posted) and it wasn't paved. It looked just like the second picture.


Something must be wrong with the way MTBR is attaching dates to the posts. You were probably one of the last to see the trail before they paved it.

I just came back from Fruita this weekend and can assure you that it most certainly IS paved. That photoshopped picture was just the conceptual rendering that they showed at the various stakeholder meetings this past year. The actual paved section is slightly more narrow and uses a lighter color that blends better with the natural rocks.

It's still a major bummer. I was pretty close to being able to clean that section and now I'll never get the chance to keep trying.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

I was there over Memorial day weekend. Three of us saved this trail for last as when I rode it the previous year, it was a blast. So three of us come bombing towards this section getting ready for the tech when I grabbed on my brakes as if I was about to run over a rattler. Both buddies skid up behind me exclaiming profanity and why the heck I stopped, we needed the speed to get over the section. After a couple seconds they looked at what I was looking at, a nicely paved asphalt section, on the side of a cliff! And we all thought the this thread was a hoax, jokes on us. Such a somber end to a wonderful trail.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

mikesee said:


> Nice detective work.


LOL
Exactly what I was about to say.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

superflygetz91 said:


> Haha! Escalator! This is totally Photoshopped. I was there in October of 2015 (2 years after it was posted) and it wasn't paved. It looked just like the second picture.


Swing and a miss! Great first post though


----------



## chardog (Jun 30, 2007)

June Bug said:


> Dude, that is so 1 April.


I had to check my calendar


----------



## TVC15 (Jun 6, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Nice detective work.


snort. :lol:


----------



## Lawson Raider (Jul 24, 2006)

I wonder how many phone calls, email, and mail the land managers got for that April fools post? LOL.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Drunkcyclist shared this thread on Facebook today. Reading through the comments is a hoot. You'd think after how many decades of The Onion that people would eventually begin to grasp satire...but no.


----------



## DIRTJUNKIE (Oct 18, 2000)

Harold said:


> Drunkcyclist shared this thread on Facebook today. Reading through the comments is a hoot. You'd think after how many decades of The Onion that people would eventually begin to grasp satire...but no.


Some are just very gullable.


----------



## Kasteven (Dec 3, 2015)

As the BLM manager who replaced Mr. Rogers after his transfer to a .25 acre monument in an undisclosed flat and trail-less state, I can assure you that this and any of his other crimes against trails have been reversed.

If we didn't love our technical, rocky, challenging trails, we wouldn't build so many of them that way!

-Katie Stevens, Field Manager, Grand Junction BLM


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Kasteven said:


> As the BLM manager who replaced Mr. Rogers after his transfer to a .25 acre monument in an undisclosed flat and trail-less state, I can assure you that this and any of his other crimes against trails have been reversed.
> 
> If we didn't love our technical, rocky, challenging trails, we wouldn't build so many of them that way!
> 
> -Katie Stevens, Field Manager, Grand Junction BLM


Welcome.

Please elucidate: *Which* ones have you built that way?


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

dir-T said:


> Something must be wrong with the way MTBR is attaching dates to the posts. You were probably one of the last to see the trail before they paved it.
> 
> I just came back from Fruita this weekend and can assure you that it most certainly IS paved. That photoshopped picture was just the conceptual rendering that they showed at the various stakeholder meetings this past year. The actual paved section is slightly more narrow and uses a lighter color that blends better with the natural rocks.
> 
> It's still a major bummer. I was pretty close to being able to clean that section and now I'll never get the chance to keep trying.


You're lucky that you were able to ride it.

I was there in October and when I came up to the new paved section I found the grade and curvature of it to be quite intimidating. I wasn't sure if my 180 mm rotors could hold up to descending the 8% grade. It seemed that 203 mm rotors might give the necessary stopping power. Also, I was unsure whether or not the tread compound of my Rexicon tires would give enough grip on the light asphalt used for the section. I felt that an 87 tpi tire casing would be a much better option. I became seriously freaked out at the prospect of losing control and falling to the pavement and scraping a knee. I couldn't bring myself to either walk or ride it and had to be airlifted out.

I'm going to suggest a lower grade and rubber surface to the BLM so that I can enjoy this otherwise gem of a trail.


----------



## Fischman (Jul 17, 2004)

*Proof of how treacherous that drop in is . . .*

. . . even paved, everybody's standing around trying to scout a line.


----------



## Like2Hike (Jan 12, 2016)

*Horsethief Drop-in with Frosting*

Photo from Dec 30, 2015









I've been lurking for several weeks trying to figure how to enter the world of mountain biking . . . so much to learn. Been hiking all the BLM and wilderness trails around Fruita. Was up on Moore Fun today, about 3" of snow.

To the OP, great thread, but the escalator was too much.


----------



## Zyante (Apr 26, 2017)

Jeff Lenowsky was talking about Horsethief Bench in his latest Friday Night Live and Google got me here. April Fools Day!


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

LOL. That drop in was doable without dabbing twenty years ago when I attended the MTBR Fruita Gathering.


----------



## cookieMonster (Feb 23, 2004)

^^^It's still doable without dabbing.


----------



## Schulze (Feb 21, 2007)

I just read the original post for the first time. It was hilarious, sad, and honestly nothing that can't be fixed with a sledge.


----------

